# Gary Oldman: Athletes Need To Stop Acting



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 20, 2012)

I trust Gary. He knows Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

I like how he does not mention Batman as a credential.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 20, 2012)

Bahahahahahaha.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jun 20, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I trust Gary. He knows Batman.



Simon Sez anyone? 


[YOUTUBE]r5ht0LcR-OY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Oldman is awesome.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 20, 2012)

Funny & true. I like. It's like when Michael Jordan tried to play Baseball. Just stick to what you're good at.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2012)

Let's give the man a medal


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

Same goes for rappers, most singers, models etc. And Jamie Foxx.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2012)

some actors need to stop acting as well


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2012)

Posters need to stop posting.  

And if Oldman is gonna say this then he needs to stop playing so much golf.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2012)

they should do one about rappers i can't think of nearly as many athletes who act


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2012)

Half the NBA has been in at least one movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Half the NBA has been in at least one movie



Yeah those movies are called Like Mike  and Space Jam .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

But if Shaq didn't act we wouldn't have gems like 'Steel' and 'Kazaam.'


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> But if Shaq didn't act we wouldn't have gems like 'Steel' and 'Kazaam.'



But I also wouldn't be blind.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

Gotta give some to get some, man.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gary Oldman.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I like how he does not mention Batman as a credential.



Or Harry Potter


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 20, 2012)

ThePseudo: Garry Oldman Needs To Stop Making Shitty Films.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Jun 20, 2012)

I still like Space Jam though


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Jun 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Same goes for rappers, most singers, models etc. And Jamie Foxx.



Hey now.  Foxx was pretty good in "The Soloist".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 21, 2012)

Not even Hulk Hogan?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGwe0XCo4Sw[/YOUTUBE]

"What the heck was that!?"

That was my reaction too Hogan.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2012)

I love you Gary


----------



## Gin (Jun 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Not even Hulk Hogan?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

Amuro said:


> they should do one about rappers i can't think of nearly as many athletes who act



Bingo.

This video would've been far better had it pertained to rappers or pop-stars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2012)

Without athletes, we would have no martial arts films.


----------

